# cool ladder at lowes!!!



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> What you don't know is that we are very tall, not over weight.


7' plus? LOL!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> 6'3" 220 here


176-216 is your target weight fatty! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> Who in the f*^&, goes to McDonald's for a salad?!
> 
> You're right.
> 
> ...


What is a salad to you? To me it's lettuce mixed with other veggies, maybe a protein and dressing. Pretty much any one can make one. Where would you go to get a salad that would be different than one at McDonalds?

These look like salads from my planet, not sure what they look like on yours. :thumbsup:

http://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en/food/full_menu/salads.html

As for joist hangers at Target, I don't think that they carrying them, but then again, I don't shop at Target. But if they did carry Simpson and they were cheaper than anywhere else, why wouldn't you buy them there?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Geez Rob, where ya been?:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Geez Rob, where ya been?:blink:


Working. We had a bunch of flooding here and before that I was booked, so it's been work work work. Plus I had to build a storage shed for myself. Nice little 10x14. Still working on that at night.

Not enough time to get on here and ruffle a few feathers. Some guys take this site way too serious. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

10x14? You retiring on that?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Norm looks like he left 225 a long time ago..... you that good rob? :whistling:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can get 3 of me on that ladder. Tubby bastards. Salads are for girls.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> 10x14? You retiring on that?


Everyone keeps asking why I didn't just make an addition on the house. It sits over 12" off the ground with the slope of my lot and is 10'6 to the peak from the floor. I need my garage back to park cars.

I warned my girls that it's where they are going to go live if they get on my nerves.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Working. We had a bunch of flooding here and before that I was booked, so it's been work work work. Plus I had to build a storage shed for myself. Nice little 10x14. Still working on that at night.
> 
> Not enough time to get on here and ruffle a few feathers. Some guys take this site way too serious. :laughing:


For sure you know how to ruffle feathers:thumbup:

Carry on!:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What is a salad to you? To me it's lettuce mixed with other veggies, maybe a protein and dressing. Pretty much any one can make one. Where would you go to get a salad that would be different than one at McDonalds?
> 
> These look like salads from my planet, not sure what they look like on yours. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:blink:

Did you you lose sarcasm while you were away... :blink:

:blink:

I didn't think I needed to "redefine" salads "ON THIS PLANET". :whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I warned my girls that it's where they are going to go live if they get on my nerves.


I don't understand why you would say "that" about your own family?

...especially, your daughters.

I don't know where you "might be headed "Rob", but have you considered "religion"? 

:whistling




Sarcasm.



...get it, give it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Did you you lose sarcasm while you were away... :blink:
> 
> ...


No, but it seems that you did. I must have been away too long for you guys to forget that 90% of what comes out is sarcasm.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, but it seems that you did. I must have been away too long for you guys to forget that 90% of what comes out is sarcasm.


Sorry,

I guess, I don't know you well enough, yet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not enough time to get on here and ruffle a few feathers. Some guys take this site way too serious. :laughing:


You're right.

My apologies.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ten and rob, chits getting too touchy feely..... :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im 6'2 and 230 lbs. Im not built like no pencil pusher with there ideal weight range. Just like everyone else here who works hard for a living, I got muscle on me which weighs more than flubber..

So once you add me + 10,15,20 lbs of tools + material and go on the 4th step of a 225 lb rated ladder, that ladder is not very stable. Now do that on a 300 lb or a 375 lb ladder and let me know how that works for ya.

+ higher rated ladders last longer are built better and feel better to work off..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Im 6'2 and 230 lbs. Im not built like no pencil pusher with there ideal weight range. Just like everyone else here who works hard for a living, I got muscle on me which weighs more than flubber..
> 
> So once you add me + 10,15,20 lbs of tools + material and go on the 4th step of a 225 lb rated ladder, that ladder is not very stable. Now do that on a 300 lb or a 375 lb ladder and let me know how that works for ya.
> 
> + higher rated ladders last longer are built better and feel better to work off..


Unless you work out every day 230 at 6'2" you got some flubber. And you are already over weight for a 225lb ladder. :whistling

Also if you are on the forth rung of a 6' ladder the top of the ladder is above your waist. That is above recommended safety height as well as manufactures spec. Any ladder would be unstable, or at least feel that way.

And I also know a bunch of tough, strong SOB's that don't look like muscle bound DB's.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Not everyone is built like a crack head, rob...... :laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Not everyone is built like a crack head, rob...... :laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


Just saying don't act like you don't have a dunlap and that it's all muscle when you are 50lbs over weight. Admit that you have a fat arse and move on. That's all.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You eat dogs?


:laughing:That's an inside joke,,,, What ya call a dog running loose in Kalihi:blink: Dinner :laughing::laughing:

http://archives.starbulletin.com/2008/01/23/news/story09.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

After that the city passed a law making it illegal to eat dogs and cats:blink:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

more like illegally delicious


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

steex said:


> Gluttony is a sin. Sorry, I don't make the rules. I'm not saying that a 200 pound man is a glutton, that would be ridiculous. But I think it's pretty clear that gluttony does lead to diabetes, heart disease, and eternal damnation.


 your comments aren't necessarily accurate .
some people are just big. I would certainley be better off some pounds lighter- but then on the other hand----------

had my blood pressure taken at the urologist within the last month.
got the same reaction from the nurse I have got EVERY time I have had my BP checked since it was first checked maybe 30 years ago

Nurse: "wow"
Me : " B.P. pretty good, huh?
Nurse :--- " Good?- it's incredible. I would LOVE to have BP that good"

that has been the conversation for 30 years- I long since stopped paying attention to the numbers because they are always outstanding.

My typical breakfast is whole grains- usually oatmeal, or whole grain pancakes or a scrambled egg on whole wheat toast sandwich. summer time I try to stay hydrated more so it will more typically be yogurt and fruit- typical breakfast well under 600 cal. 

Lunch- I haven't been inside a McDonalds in probably 15 years-and that was probably taking the kids for a rest stop while on the road during vacation. typical workday lunch is a 3 bean salad thing with hot peppers,green peppers,onions etc.- sometimes it's a tomato and swiss sandwich on whole wheat- or a brown rice and raisin pudding I make with agave as a mild sweetner or maple syrup----- under 800 calories

supper is mostly cooked veg. lots of brown rice-minimal meat- meat is more typically like a condiment-more a flavoring than an actual ingredient- lot's of greens,spinach,kale, cabbage, I would eat brussel sprouts 3 times a day etc.

but I am a big boy- that is just the way it is

I am aware I hit the genetic lottery with my BP- NONE of my siblings or my parents came close------ but that is just luck on my part. I don't think it makes me virtuous, just lucky-and I certainley don't think it makes anybody with high BP or heart disease morally suspect.

It's mostly luck- but you can kid yourself otherwise.
stephen


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't say anything about your size, and what you just described demonstrates that you are not a glutton.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

steex said:


> Gluttony is a sin. Sorry, I don't make the rules. I'm not saying that a 200 pound man is a glutton, that would be ridiculous. But I think it's pretty clear that gluttony does lead to diabetes, heart disease, and eternal damnation.


So is judgement and pride. Last I checked being vane is proud and passing judgement is self explained. Hey, jack, I don't make the rules.

But let's not open this can of worms.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

What the hell! I wanted to read about ladders not get sent over to a Jenny Craig forum.

I'm Bambamm and I have a problem. I like to eat. I also like to run 15-20 miles a week. I'm also 35 pounds heavier than I should be but I'm in perfect health.

Now, where did I set that damn camo ladder. I always lose it after I set it up.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was framing all the time I was 230 and had a 34" waist and I am 6' tall. That is not the case now I am 265 with a 38" waist I am trying to lose a few pounds but I am a a stress eater and the last few years I have eaten a lot more than I should


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi







I'm DWB and I like to eat and drink:whistling F that brown rice, I like my rice white and my women brown


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm just funnin' you guys. I don't even believe in mortal sins and eternal damnation. You should watch your weight though, just because it sucks to grow up to be an old broken down big guy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> Ever notice how many guys who think they are thin-----also thinks it makes them somehow morally superior?
> 
> As if topping 200# makes you some kind of sexual deviant pervert, LOL.
> 
> ...


I actually have no issue carrying a 40', nor am I considered skinny, nor did I drone on about the virtues of salad. I simply said that if your fat ass can't be supported by a 225lb rated ladder maybe it's time to order a salad every once in a while. And I also didn't wimper about center of gravity or whatever you said. I said that any ladder is unstable if your waist goes above the top of the ladder. But I guess twisting and lying about what I said was much funnier.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> your comments aren't necessarily accurate .
> some people are just big. I would certainley be better off some pounds lighter- but then on the other hand----------
> 
> had my blood pressure taken at the urologist within the last month.
> ...


Calories are only part of the equations. Not taking in enough can actually cause you to gain weight. Also the kind of calories you take in. Carbs that aren't burned are stored as fat.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not taking in enough can actually cause you to gain weight.


This is a stretch. Not too many chubby Ethiopians...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So what's worse fat people or short people:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> This is a stretch. Not too many chubby Ethiopians...


That's because the lions cull out all the heavy slow ones:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> This is a stretch. Not too many chubby Ethiopians...


Not enough calories and starvation are two different things. Not enough calories messes with your metabolism and can cause your body to store fat instead of burn it. Weight loss is about controlling your metabolism.

No stretch, just biology.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:whistling


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Was there a fattie on the tracks?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

How very Christian of you 

And I'd like to see you call a "fattie" a fattie to his face :thumbup:

Let me know in advance so I can bring my camera 

How the hell did we get from ladders to THIS....wow lol


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

wnc viking said:


> When I was framing all the time I was 230 and had a 34" waist and I am 6' tall. That is not the case now I am 265 with a 38" waist I am trying to lose a few pounds but I am a a stress eater and the last few years I have eaten a lot more than I should


 those are some interesting stats!

when I had a 34 waist, I weighed about 160# and was also 6ft. tall( senior year high school) and completely skin and bones

robust good health covers a wide range of body types-(and ages) that's one thing I learned from running

in the winter I run indoors on a track and I routinely get ground into the dust by a"buddy" who happens to be a woman in her early 70's-she is incredible( there are a handful of these geezers who routinely mop the floor with runners 1/3 their age, LOL

at road races you will pass someone who is so young,so thin so visibly fit that it's hard to understand how they can be so sloooooow

and then 3 miles later YOU get passed by a heavy dude that you would have sworn would have a heart attack walking from his car into dunkin donuts, LOL.
Stephen


----------

